# Busse makeover



## TRfromMT (Aug 8, 2021)

I picked up a knife from Busse Combat Knives (the name should tell you all you need to know). I felt it needed something different, so literally within 2 hours if it arriving I was at my drill press. Fortunately the original flare-tube fasteners are 100% mechanical, no epoxy. The handle blocks ("scales" is too generous) came off after drilling and drift punch.








I wanted some sculpted ironwood scales, with threaded fasteners (which now also work with the original scales - bonus), and some artistic elements, but still absolutely, purposefully functional. These scales have several concave, scalloped areas where your grip locks in.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 8, 2021)

Beautiful.I like the finger grooves and placement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Aug 8, 2021)

I don't make knives. Woodworking really is my hobby and almost exclusively how I enjoy these amazing knives. I can't do the steel bit, I just have no talent for that. So I readily admit that my work takes advantage of the art someone else has created. Sometimes it bothers the maker, but mostly it is very well received.

Knowing I'm riding coat-tails, I try to show some respect. When I can, I like to implement a detail that pays tribute to a feature in the original blade's design.

To honor that in this build, I decided my favorite feature on the blade is the transition at the tanto tip. The continuous curved belly and the break line of the intersecting grinds is really appealing to me. I like the faceted lines and curves and flats the most on this knife. I like it far better than a tip with a hard break in a sharpened edge on most tantos. I don't know much, but this took some skill!





I adapted that at the front edge of the scales. I made 3 flat facets (because I did NOT like the blocky front to the original scales) that slope on a bevel, transitioning to a continuous curve where the micarta meets the ricaso.







So in the end this was a big risk. It was not an inexpensive knife. But, it turned out not to suck.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 8, 2021)

Stunning! I hadn't thought about buying a blade and putting on the scales. I'm not equipped to do the forging, etc., either, but sure like the idea of finishing off a beautiful blade! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Aug 8, 2021)

@Nature Man that is the only way I work. Any knife with screwed scales (and clearly some without) is a candidate. I think I've done a couple hundred knives this way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Aug 8, 2021)

Also, you can buy blanks from a number of online sources. Jantz, knifekits, materialmakersupply, etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks SOOOO much better now!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 9, 2021)

Looks great,you did that knife a favor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

